# size



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, I'm getting some new archangels this week!!! And I was wondering what size of housing I should use for 1,or 2 pairs?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

urch11 said:


> Hey, I'm getting some new archangels this week!!! And I was wondering what size of housing I should use for 1,or 2 pairs?



How much room and how big of a buget do you have ? You really can't build a loft which is too big, you can always breed them to fill up the space, no matter what the size of the loft. Most people are looking to find out...how little of a space can you stuff some birds in.......I currently house birds in three buildings, the largest being 14 x 44 and I am still looking to expand.... Besides you are asking the wrong question...it is not how big of a loft for 1 or 2 pairs...it is how many birds will you allow those two pairs produce ? Left to their own devices...those two pair could in theory produce 48 birds inside a year....those birds could then produce 576 birds the following year and then if my math is correct you could produce...again in theory about 6900 birds the following year and then it get's fuzzy since my numbers go to 80,000 + the following year or so....see what I mean ?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

give us your goals about pigeon keeping


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I don't know if this makes any sense or not but this was the way I approached the size of my loft when I was in the early design phase. I looked at the maximum number of birds I wanted to try to keep up with in every aspect of the sport (Breeding, Young Bird Racing, Widowhood, Widowhood Hens, etc.). I then took the total number for each purpose and mulitplied it by 2 sqare feet or floor space. This gave me the square footage that I would need to accomplish my goals. Where did I get the 2 square feet per bird number? I remember reading in an old Charles Heintzman article about how you should have 1 - 1 1/2 square feet per bird. I upped it to 2 because overcrowding is one thing I do not wish to play with.

So as an example, I knew that in order to fill my needs in the Young Bird Racing department, I would need to raise about 100 youngsters per year, give or take. 100 X 2 = 200 square feet for young birds. Thus, I have built my loft with 5 - 6' X 8' sections. This gives me 240 square feet for young birds. Enough to fudge the give and take factor. I continued with this approach around all the different sections of the loft and ended up with a final design that is 816 square feet.

This, of course, is just my approach. Each to his own.

Dan


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

i'm thinking of kepping around 12,or15 birds. My goals... the breeds i am most interested in are English Trumpeters, capuchines, and Archangels. I curentlly own some of the first to. igot the trumpeters 3 years ago, the capuchines last year. I wave done well in shows with both!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a cool loft. It fits your needs pretty good. I have 3 of these so I like them alot. Mine are not exactly the same but the shape and size is. 

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

urch11 said:


> Hey, I'm getting some new archangels this week!!! And I was wondering what size of housing I should use for 1,or 2 pairs?


You need to build for the amount of birds you are GOING to have, not how many you start with, because that number rarely remains the same.


----------

